#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: شبکه چیست؟

## mmmonire

به  ارتباط بین کامپیوترها شبکه گفته میشود که در ابتدایی ترین حالت میتواند  دو کامپیوتر به یکدیگر متصل شود شاید این سوال پیش بیاید که با قدرت امروزی  کامپیوتر های شخصی ما چرا از شبکه استفاده می کنیم ؟ جواب این سوال افزایش  بهروری و کاهش هزینه ها است .
 شبکه های کامپیوتری به وسیله راه های زیر ما را به این اهداف میرسانند: 
 ۱) اشتراک اطلاعات و داده ها ( به طور مثال حساب مربوط به امور مشتریان بانک) 
 ۲) اشتراک سخت افزار و نرم افزارها(مثل اشتراک چاپگر یا برنامه واژه پرداز)
 ۳) مدیریت و پشتیبانی مرکزی ( نظارت مستقیم و مرکزی برروی داده ها و کارکنان) شبکه  ها میتوانند کارهایی از قبیل انتقال دادن پیام ، عکس وغیره را انجام دهند  ولی بیشترین کاربرد اشتراک اطلاعات و به روزرسانی داده ها در شبکه  کامپیوتری می باشد. البته مسئله ایمنی در شبکه ها با اهمیت است به طور  مثال اگر قرار بود اطلاعات و داده ها از طریق دیسکت منتقل شوند امکان  دزدیده شدن،خراب شدن و یا گم شدن بود، در ضمن در شبکه های پیچده و بزرگ مثل  شبکه بانکها چه قدر طول میکشید تا این دیسکت از آن سوی کشور به سوی دیگری  برده شود.حال که به اهمیت وجود شبکه های کامپیوتری پی بردیم انواع شبکه ها  را از لحاظ وسعت ، شکل و کاربرد بررسی میکنیم.

----------

*kaveh.21*,*mehrdad4746*,*mohammadmoha*,*احمدرضا234*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

